# instrument cluster - multifunction display



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi
This is from a 2001 2.8 V6 Sharan. I need advice on how to fix this, or from what other VW model I can get a smilar cluster (1.8T Sharan, Golf, Jetta?) to do a transplant.
thanks for looking and replying!!!
L



























_Modified by za01vr6 at 10:03 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (za01vr6)*

Common problem, look for an electronic speedometer repair shop in your area.
This link goes into the issue.
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...60911


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (Eric D)*

Off topic, but just curious, what is the light on the left side of the cluster that looks like "1/2 a gear with an arm hanging out".


_Modified by 77kafer at 5:43 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (77kafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *77kafer* »_Off topic, but just curious, what is the light on the left side of the cluster that looks like "1/2 a gear with an arm hanging out".

Cruise control, ignore the red.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (Eric D)*

Interesting, my cluster just says CRUISE.


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (Eric D)*

fantastic!! thanks for all the info - the links are great! I'll try tomorrow and check.


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (Eric D)*

jip - cruise control.
it's a green lamp that tells you that the cruise is active (switch on stalk is ON). it's actually a simplified speedometer scale with an arrow pointing towards it .....


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (za01vr6)*

one question remains though:
if i want to get hold of a donor instrument cluster from a breaker's year, what other cars can be considered? it looks like Audi A4 and A6 would do (based on the info in the links). any other VW's?
thanks
L


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (za01vr6)*

The problem is that externally the LCD may look the same, but when you compare them side by side, a difference may exist.
This could be due to the manufacture of the LCD or instrument cluster.
Too many variables, and the Etka program doesn't give a part # for the LCD. Its sold as a complete instrument cluster.
Sorry!


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (Eric D)*

eish....
i'll have to look for another Sharan then (the facelift 2.8V6 is quite rare around here, plenty of 1.8T's and pre-facelift V6's though)
thanks for looking around in Etka








L


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (za01vr6)*

The SEAT Alhambra shares the same chassis.
Since SEAT has only been in Africa since 2006, I don't know if the current models have the same cluster as your 2001. 
I know the prefix to the parts numbers, are different from each other.
Ford Galaxy also shares the chassis.


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (Eric D)*

hi
thanks - i have not seen a SEAT Alhambra or a Ford Galaxy on our roads ever.
The introduction of SEAT focused on the smaller cars (LEON, CUPRA, etc.) and have subsequently been withdrawn from our market anyway (what a stuff-up VW made of this opportunity).
Ford of SA have not had a 'bus' on the market ever
so i'm stuck with the few 1.8T's on the road and then Audi and VW as possible donors - which looks like a hit-and-miss affair as the internals could be any of a few versions of hardware ....


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display (za01vr6)*

sent you a PM.


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display : exploded view*

I started to dismantle the instrument cluster in order to find out if it is a mechanical or electrical failure (as per the links earlier in the thread). this is what I've found (in no real order yet, I'll edit the details a bit later):
The different parts:








LCD:








LCD ribbon cable (at PCB side) and IC die on ribbon cable:








close-up of ribbon cable at LCD:

























LCD popped out of plastic frame after metal frame was removed:









So far i've not been successfull in getting the LCD to display all the lines, so i'll work on this more tomorrow. i'm still hoping it's a mechanical fix .....


_Modified by za01vr6 at 10:49 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display : exploded view (za01vr6)*

I dind't now your goal was to repair,,,,, heres what you need to know...
The problem can be found here spelled out by someone already....
Here is the work by a guy on Audiworld who ended up abandoning the project, but his info is great for reference....
Audi bad cluster repair - by odoboyusa
More on the cluster DIS screen going bad (long) - by odoboyusa
More info on the cluster going bad (long) - by odoboyusa
Another update on the cluster lcd replacement status (long) - by odoboyusa
Another short update on the cluster LCD repair - by odoboyusa
Display cluster project halted - by odoboyusa

Here is a guy an Audiworld that managed to fix them.... But only does it for locals right now {Boston USA} and is keeping his info pretty tight right now....
i can has LCDz? - by DxC
how many of you guys have dead LCD screens in your instrument cluster? all b5s and c5s right? - by DxC
'
'
'
Plus a ton more if you search over there...


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display : exploded view (BrothersinArms)*









I've been to around 50% of the links that you provided and that's why I decided to place the pics as this is not an Audi (and there's nothing on this forum that i could find).








I would like to get the blank lines fixed (as per the inital pics) and I was hoping to duplicate the findings where adding pressure to the ribbon cable connecting points were successful (as per the Audi forum).
I'll follow up on the other links provided ...
L


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display : exploded view (za01vr6)*

I did a lot of fiddling with the display. It's clear that the problem is with the connection between the Epson-sourced display driver and the display. The ribbon cable from the LCD connects to the display driver (mounted on another ribbon cable) in the picture where the blue 'tape' ends. It forms an 's'-shape at this point right under the metal bracket holding the LCD to the PCB.
Applying pressure at various points along this joint (using the cotton swab in the pics







) I managed to intermittently restore a large percentage of the lines that are not working. I obviously need to increase the down pressure across the entire ribbon cable at the joint to be able to restore all lines.
As I did not lose individual pixels but rather entire lines (vertical and mostly horizontal) I know I'm on the right track (pun intended) in resolving this.
It also appears that the Audi uses the same LCD / driver set-up so I might just end up with the correct LCD/driver to get this fixed.


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: instrument cluster - multifunction display : exploded view (za01vr6)*

After a bit more digging I managed to get this list together. it appears that the LCD is used in the following:
Audi A3 ,A4 ,A6 (not latest models)
VW Passat B5 and B5 facelift (3B & 3BG)
VW Golf 4
VW JETTA / BORA
VW T4 and T5
VW Polo
so the hunt is on ....


----------

